# Best Picture Collection



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmmm...

I wonder how difficult it would be to amass a digital collection of every Oscar Best Picture winner in the history of the Academy?

Is it even possible?

Anyone tried or trying?


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Im sure its possible on DVD. Not sue about BD though just yet. ;-)


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have no interest in spinning plastic disks.
I'm talking about xxxxxx.xxx files, all on one fat external HDD.
It would make a heck of a gift for someone I know.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There are two films that would give you the most trouble. The first winner Wings, and Cavalcade in 1933. As far as I know, Cavalcade was only on VHS, though it has been shown on FMC on occasion. Wings was the very first winner, with Clara Bow and Buddy Rogers (and a young Gary Cooper) that was the only silent film to win. There was a Korean disc of that. I know you don't want the DVDs, but it's harder to get a digital version if there is no DVD easily available.

What's interesting though, is if a movie should have won. Gigi won, Vertigo not even nominated. Should An American in Paris have beat Streetcar Named Desire? We have 20/20 hindsight of course.

Sorry for the old thread...haven't been in this forum in a while, and the title caught my eye. It wasn't off the page or as far down as I'm used to for older threads.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

It is possible but who will dare it.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

There are Oscar best picture winners which are very questionable. A better list is the one below:

American Film Institute's list of the 100​Greatest Movies


1.CITIZEN KANE (1941)
2.CASABLANCA (1942)
3.GODFATHER, THE (1972)
4.GONE WITH THE WIND (1939)
5.LAWRENCE OF ARABIA (1962)
6.WIZARD OF OZ, THE (1939)
7.GRADUATE, THE (1967)
8.ON THE WATERFRONT (1954)
9.SCHINDLER'S LIST (1993)
10.SINGIN' IN THE RAIN (1952)
11.IT'S A WONDERFUL LIFE (1946)
12.SUNSET BOULEVARD (1950)
13.BRIDGE ON THE RIVER KWAI, THE (1957)
14.SOME LIKE IT HOT (1959)
15.STAR WARS (1977)
16.ALL ABOUT EVE (1950)
17.AFRICAN QUEEN, THE (1951)
18.PSYCHO (1960)
19.CHINATOWN (1974)
20.ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOO'S NEST (1975)
21.GRAPES OF WRATH, THE (1940)
22.2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY (1968)
23.MALTESE FALCON, THE (1941)
24.RAGING BULL (1980)
25.E.T. THE EXTRA-TERRESTRIAL (1982)
26.DR. STRANGELOVE (1964)
27.BONNIE & CLYDE (1967)
28.APOCALYPSE NOW (1979)
29.MR. SMITH GOES TO WASHINGTON (1939)
30.TREASURE OF THE SIERRA MADRE (1948)
31.ANNIE HALL (1977)
32.GODFATHER PART II, THE (1974)
33.HIGH NOON (1952)
34.TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD (1962)
35.IT HAPPENED ONE NIGHT (1934)
36.MIDNIGHT COWBOY (1969)
37.BEST YEARS OF OUR LIVES, THE (1946)
38.DOUBLE INDEMNITY (1944)
39.DOCTOR ZHIVAGO (1965)
40.NORTH BY NORTHWEST (1959)
41.WEST SIDE STORY (1961)
42.REAR WINDOW (1954)
43.KING KONG (1933)
44.BIRTH OF A NATION, THE (1915)
45.STREETCAR NAMED DESIRE, A (1951)
46.CLOCKWORK ORANGE, A (1971)
47.TAXI DRIVER (1976)
48.JAWS (1975)
49.SNOW WHITE & THE SEVEN DWARFS (1937)
50.BUTCH CASSIDY & THE SUNDANCE KID (1969)​51.PHILADELPHIA STORY, THE(1940)
52.FROM HERE TO ETERNITY (1953)
53.AMADEUS (1984)
54.ALL QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT (1930)
55.SOUND OF MUSIC, THE (1965)
56.M*A*S*H(1970)
57.THIRD MAN, THE (1949)
58.FANTASIA (1940)
59.REBEL WITHOUT A CAUSE (1955)
60.RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK (1981)
61.VERTIGO (1958)
62.TOOTSIE (1982)
63.STAGECOACH (1939)
64.CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE THIRD KIND (1977)
65.SILENCE OF THE LAMBS, THE (1991)
66.NETWORK (1976)
67.MANCHURIAN CANDIDATE, THE (1962)
68.AMERICAN IN PARIS, AN (1951)
69.SHANE (1953)
70.FRENCH CONNECTION, THE (1971)
71.FORREST GUMP (1994)
72.BEN-HUR (1959)
73.WUTHERING HEIGHTS (1939)
74.GOLD RUSH, THE (1925)
75.DANCES WITH WOLVES (1990)
76.CITY LIGHTS (1931)
77.AMERICAN GRAFFITI (1973)
78.ROCKY (1976)
79.DEER HUNTER, THE (1978)
80.WILD BUNCH, THE (1969)
81.MODERN TIMES (1936)
82.GIANT (1956)
83.PLATOON (1986)
84.FARGO (1996)
85.DUCK SOUP (1933)
86.MUTINY ON THE BOUNTY (1935)
87.FRANKENSTEIN (1931)
88.EASY RIDER (1969)
89.PATTON (1970)
90.JAZZ SINGER, THE (1927)
91.MY FAIR LADY (1964)
92.PLACE IN THE SUN, A(1951)
93.APARTMENT, THE (1960)
94.GOODFELLAS (1990)
95.PULP FICTION (1994)
96.SEARCHERS, THE (1956)
97.BRINGING UP BABY (1938)
98.UNFORGIVEN (1992)
99.GUESS WHO'S COMING TO DINNER (1967)​100. YANKEE DOODLE DANDY (1942)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The challenge, of course, is the "best" definition itself.

You can use the AFI's list...

Or you can go by the Oscar win list...

Or you can go by your own list....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The challenge, of course, is the "best" definition itself.
> 
> You can use the AFI's list...
> 
> ...


I like my own :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Or you can go by your own list....


Cool, I already have the top 100 (on BD, DVD, & digital)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

While I could quibble with the order, I find AFI's list is much closer to what *I* think are the best movies...


----------

